# Union or Non Union?



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

I been thinking of joining the Union as a drywall contractor, I have been non Union for the last three years and thinking of crossing over to Union. Has anyone here done this? If so, how has it worked out for you? what were your fees for joining the Union as a contractor? Any information will be greatly appriciated!


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

ive heard of drywall unions in boston and new york but not where im from in maine ,pretty slow to none here for work


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Only (think) I know Hangers are in the Carpenters' Union and that Tapers are in with the Painters. Should be a listing in the phone book, speak to a "Business Agent" with one or both.


----------



## gizmosdrywall (Apr 8, 2009)

*Union or Not*

I noticed you were from California. I would seriously look into the union tactics. As a company owner the union is not looking out for your interest. They say they look out for the employee's. How come the only time I used to see them was when someone owed them money. Go figure. They are a middle man that just wants a piece of everybody's $$$. I was union and have now been open shop since about 1988. They target cities and companies that can get them a high return on members so they make more money. When the work dries up they will leave town just like they did in the 80's. 

Take care of your employee's and they will take care of you. People work for one reason and that is money. If we didn't need it we wouldn't be working. I know I wouldn't that's for sure.


----------

